# Bastion of Faith: Conclusion!



## EricNoah (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi all!  Some of you may know that I've been running a Forgotten Realms campaign using Bruce Cordell's Bastion of Faith as the basis.  We started right after the 3.0 PHB came out in 2000 and I'm pleased to announce that the campaign is approaching its climax and should be completed by the end of next game session (probably about two weeks)!

I don't really do "story hour" the way most folks do, by posting in big long threads, but I do have the campaign log posted at my website.  Enjoy!

http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/bastion-log.htm


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 4, 2003)

This is it!  The three-year-long epic struggle between good and evil has reached a dramatic conclusion!  

http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/bastion-log.htm


----------

